# Does anyone know how to get the back of a Timex watch back in place?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2016)

I have always bought Timex watches. Started wearing one in nursing school and have bought that brand ever since for dress and casual. I never had a problem changing the battery. My hubby managed to get the back off but now we can't get it back on. Around here it costs as much as a cheap throw away to get a new battery in a jewelry store and have them put it in. Which I actually was thinking of doing but noticed they all are running in the store. I wonder how much battery life is left in those things. I looked online but I can't really see exactly what they are doing. Seems it doesn't just snap on, you have to wobble it on. I wobbled and wobbled for an hour and it still won't go on. I'm thinking it all has to do with the position of the back. This is what I can't make out online. Any help would be much appreciated. I already bought the battery which costs $6.00.Walmart won't put it in any more.I guess some people decided to say they broke the watch putting it in.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 10, 2016)

You can get a new watch for around ten bucks, and it might keep ticking even if it does, or does not, take a licking...


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 10, 2016)

Some watch case backs twist off, there will be little notches around the edge.  Other watch cases have a back that just prys off, with either a thin screwdriver or knife tip.   Here is a collection of Youtube videos, one of which might help:

change watch battery


----------



## Falcon (Jun 10, 2016)

My watches are either powered by light or the folks in Colorado with their satellite.

I never have batteries to change.  Check 'em out.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Some watch case backs twist off, there will be little notches around the edge.  Other watch cases have a back that just prys off, with either a thin screwdriver or knife tip.   Here is a collection of Youtube videos, one of which might help:
> 
> change watch battery



That would be my only suggestion, I've had to use those YT vids a few times to change a battery, especially with a hard to get off backing.  worked for me when nothing else would.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks to all for your help. I am going to check out all the Youtube videos since I already have the battery. Another option is to tell my son when he comes to visit that I tried to get the back on but can't and I'm sure he won't be able to do it either. That gets him every time. If I ask him to do it he says he will, but never gets around to it. My technique has worked for years.lol


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2016)

The back of most Timex watches just pries off.  These backs fit very tight, and usually have a thin rubber O-ring to help seal the watch from water, etc.  There is usually a small "notch" in the rim around the back, and this notch fits over the Crown stem..the small knob that allows you to set the time, etc.  If this Notch isn't aligned perfectly with the crown stem, the back will not fit back on.  Once you have the notch aligned with the crown stem, holding that side in place firmly, while applying pressure to the opposite side, usually pops the back in place.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2016)

Don M. said:


> The back of most Timex watches just pries off.  These backs fit very tight, and usually have a thin rubber O-ring to help seal the watch from water, etc.  There is usually a small "notch" in the rim around the back, and this notch fits over the Crown stem..the small knob that allows you to set the time, etc.  If this Notch isn't aligned perfectly with the crown stem, the back will not fit back on.  Once you have the notch aligned with the crown stem, holding that side in place firmly, while applying pressure to the opposite side, usually pops the back in place.


Thank you Don, I think that is my problem. I didn't know how to place the back. I'm going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## nitelite (Jun 10, 2016)

Put front/face of watch on a folded towel to prevent the glass from breaking on a hard surface and tap back piece onto watch with a hammer.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have always bought Timex watches. Started wearing one in nursing school and have bought that brand ever since for dress and casual. I never had a problem changing the battery. My hubby managed to get the back off but now we can't get it back on. Around here it costs as much as a cheap throw away to get a new battery in a jewelry store and have them put it in. Which I actually was thinking of doing but noticed they all are running in the store. I wonder how much battery life is left in those things. I looked online but I can't really see exactly what they are doing. Seems it doesn't just snap on, you have to wobble it on. I wobbled and wobbled for an hour and it still won't go on. I'm thinking it all has to do with the position of the back. This is what I can't make out online. Any help would be much appreciated. I already bought the battery which costs $6.00.Walmart won't put it in any more.I guess some people decided to say they broke the watch putting it in.




My question, what is a watch. They still make them things??


----------



## suze (Jun 10, 2016)

Take it to the kiosk?

suze


----------



## louielouie58 (Jul 12, 2021)

I have tried over and over with no luck.  Notch is aligned perfectly, but still wont go on.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

LOL...it was 5 years ago..I think either the back went back on, or a new watch was found...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...it was 5 years ago..I think either the back went back on, or a new watch was found...


Or she sold it at a garage/yard sale, "as is".   lol @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

Come and put us out of our misery  @Ruth n Jersey , what happened about the Timex watch


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)

I am getting sleepy just waiting to see if @Ruth n Jersey replies.     Will check later.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am getting sleepy just waiting to see if @Ruth n Jersey replies.     Will check later.


it's almost 2am here..I can't sleep because it's soo hot.. . 85.3 F in my room,  and only an oscialting fan  and no AC... nite Pam...sleep well..


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it's almost 2am here..I can't sleep because it's soo hot.. . 85.3 F in my room,  and only an oscialting fan  and no AC... nite Pam...sleep well..


Oh, I'm sorry, @hollydolly .


----------



## Irwin (Jul 21, 2021)

Try one of these:


----------



## kburra (Jul 21, 2021)

A watchmaker would use a Press,(Like a small vice) but to improvise watch the video ,good luck.
See here


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2021)

@PamfromTx, I took the whole mess to the jewelry store. He put in a new battery and its still ticking. That was quite awhile ago. 
I'm thinking it may out last me. lol


----------



## Devi (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks, @Ruth n Jersey — we have a watch (though not a Timex) that the back doesn't stay on. I think we'll do what you did, and take it to a jewelry store.


----------



## WillyB5 (May 15, 2022)

I used a couple of rubber-padded small Dewalt clamps and a small pair of pliers. Clamped two sides tight and then pressed the back the rest of the way with the pliers--carefully.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 15, 2022)

I know this is an old thread.  But, in case anyone is curious here's the correct tool to snap on a watch case back.


----------

